# Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich benötige ein neues Netzteil, da mein Altes entweder zu schwach oder kaputt ist. Siehe meinen anderen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ocken-und-nvidia-treiber-abstuerze-hilfe.html

Mein PC:

Mainboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
- CPU: Intel Core I7 3930K @4,4GHz
- RAM: 8*4GB Kingston HyperX Genesis 1866MHz
- GPUs: 2x EVGA GTX Titan
- Festplatten: 1TB Samsung Evo 840, 1TB Samsung Spinpoint, 2TB WD Red 5400RPM
- Zwei D5 Pumpen und 13 Lüfter

Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet DarkPowerPro 10 850W. Beim normalen Zocken bzw. Zocken+Rendern gleichzeitig zieht der PC rund 600 - 800 Watt. Wenn ich dann CPU und GPU gleichzeitig Benchmarke, zieht er 915W von der Steckdose. Bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 87,6% sind dass 801Watt, wobei der PC bei dieser Leistung abstürzt und sich neu startet, genaueres im oberen Link. Ihr dürft mir auch gerne bei meinen Treiberabstürzen helfen. 

In der Zukunft (ca. 2 Jahre) ist bei mir auch wieder ein neues SLI/Crossfire (3-Way oder 4 Way) geplant, daher soll das Netzteil sehr Leistungsstark sein. Außerdem muss es ein Voll-Modulares NT sein, da ich es sleeven werde und nicht die Garantie verlieren will, wie bei meinem aktuellen DPP10 850W.

Ich denke daher eher an ein Corsair AX1500i, AX1200i oder HX1200i. Eventuell auch an das neue EVGA 1600 T2 bzw das 1200 Watt. Das AX1500i ist zwar ein wenig OP für meinen PC, hat aber ein Titanum Rating. Außerdem würde durch die Überdimensionierung der Fan fast nie laufen.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen AX und HX Serie?
Welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehelen? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

MfG PopoX


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Zum einen benötigst du kein 1200W NT, zum anderen sind die genannten Corsair Geräte Ziemlich "mies". Von den genannten also eher keines. 

Eher dieses: Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und wenn du lieber noch Reserven haben willst dieses: Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum, 1000W ATX 2.32 (0-761345-06248-0/0-761345-06249-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du nun wirklich völlig übertreiben willst dann das hier: Antec High Current Pro HCP-1300 Platinum, 1300W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06260-2/0-761345-06261-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie bereits gesagt aber völlig übertrieben.


----------



## Legacyy (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Das Netzteil ist da nicht der schuldige. 
Das liegt wahrscheinlich an einem Software Problem, wie z.b. dem Treiber. 

Außerdem sind die 850w mehr als ausreichend für das Setup.


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

@ Soulsnap: Wieso soll das Corsair schlecht sein? Ist nicht umsonst bei den meisten Test/Reviews als Top-Netzteil bewertet.

Was macht das Antec 1300 Watt besser als das Corsair AX1200i oder AX1500i?

@ Legacyy: Wieso stürzt dann der PC ab, wenn er über eine bestimmte Wattzahl kommt? Treiber wurden alle neuinstalliert (siehe andern Thread)


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Die Corsair Netzteile arbeiten mit digitalen Signalprozessoren, was ersten völlig unausgereift ist und zweitens eher Suboptimal.
Felxtronics als Fertiger der AX Reihe ist dann auch noch so ne Sache, halte ich nichts von.
Ganz zu schweigen von CWT als Fertiger der HX Reihe, einer der schlimmsten Fertiger den es gibt.

Die Antec HCP Geräte sind Technisch einfach absolutes Highend, ganz einfach.


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Okay interessant zu hören! Vom der Optik ist das Netzteil ja nicht so der Hammer.
Was hältst du von EVGA Netzteilen? Die gefallen mir auch. z.B. diesen hier:
EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2 1200W ATX 2.3 (220-P2-1200-X2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ein Singlerail Schweissgerät mit 100A auf der 12V Schiene. Katastrophal 

Lass dir eins gesagt sein, ich bin von Beruf Schweisser, mit 100A Schweisse ich dir 10mm Stahllech durch.

Optik sollte das letzte sein das bei einem Netzteil wichtig ist, gerade bei einem Setup wie deinem.

In der angepeilten Watt Klasse gibts leider keine brauchbaren Alternativen.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Von der Optik nicht, aber die Technik ist erstklassig bzw. die beste die du im Consumerbereich finden kannst 
Und wer kauft schon ein Netzteil wegen der Optik? Tolle Optik, aber brennender PC ist auch nicht so das wahre


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Lass dir eins gesagt sein, ich bin von Beruf Schweisser, mit 100A Schweisse ich dir 10mm Stahllech durch.
> .



Echt?

Und welche Spannung liefert Dein Schweißgerät?

Ich meine, 100A sagt nicht viel aus.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

kann ich regulieren, von 1V bis hin zu weit über 500V
Im Normalfall arbeite ich mit 11 bis 13V bei WIG  
Beu UP gehts dann ab 26V los


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ach so, alles klar.

Das sagt mir zwar nix, aber ich

schon, Du hast Ahnung von der Materie.


----------



## bschicht86 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Also ich muss auch mal das Antec HCP-850 mit empfehlen, da es nach dem Testberichten bis über 1.000W liefern kann, bis es abschaltet.

Habe mir 2 davon geholt und sie laufen zzt. problemlos.

Andererseits berichten manche von einem Lüfterproblem bei diesen, anscheinend ist es aber Glückssache, ob man so ein Teil bekommt, denn bei mir funktionieren sie.


----------



## pronde (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Da ja zukünftig ein 3/4 wege-sli geplant sein soll bzw. Ist würde doch auch das ganz gut passen.

Enermax Platimax 1500W ATX 2.4 (EPM1500EGT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat in diversen Tests nicht schlecht abgeschlossen... Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



pronde schrieb:


> Da ja zukünftig ein 3/4 wege-sli geplant sein soll bzw. Ist würde doch auch das ganz gut passen.
> 
> Enermax Platimax 1500W ATX 2.4 (EPM1500EGT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Hat in diversen Tests nicht schlecht abgeschlossen... Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrungen damit?



Seitdem Enermax die Produktion vollständig zu CWT ausgelagert hat sind die Dinger ein Fall für die Tonne. 
Zuletzt häuften sich Berichte von brennenden Geräten usw.
Absolut nicht empfehlenswert.
Alle Tests behandeln noch die Geräte die Enermax selbst gefertigt hat, diese waren auch recht gut.


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Habe mir das Platimax 1500W auch schon angesehen. Hat aber eine weitaus höhere Ripplespannung im Vergleich zum Corsair AX1500i und soll wesentlich lauter sein.

Es soll zwar kein weiterer Single- vs. Multirail NT Thread werden, dennoch sind Singlerailnetzteile nicht so schlecht, wie man oft sagt! In der PCGH vom letzten Monat wurden ja beide Typen getestet. Das Ergebnis: solange man hochqualitative Netzeile nimmt, gibts fast keinen Unterschied!

Und was digitale Signalprozessoren angeht, damit kenne ich micht nicht wirklich aus. Corsair verbaut sie seit Jahren und es scheint nicht wirklich Probleme zu geben.
Flextronics kenn ich natürlich auch nicht, sollen aber laut diversen Tests ein gutes Netzteil bauen.

@ FrozenPie: Natürlich kaufe ich das Netzteil nicht wegen der Optik, da mir mein Aktuelles sehr gut gefällt. Ich kaufe ein neues, da das Alte zu schwach ist.


----------



## pronde (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Antec High Current Pro HCP-1300 Platinum, 1300W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06260-2/0-761345-06261-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie wäre es mit dem? Das ist bei tomshardware sehr gut weggekommen. Auch deutlich besser als das platimax 

Leistung sollte reichen, notfalls kann man zwei von den Geräten zusammenschließen per "oc-link".
Ist auch multirail darauf legen ja viele wert.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein neues, da das Alte zu schwach ist.



Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass dein P10 850 Watt zu schwach ist. Das Ding kommt von Seasonic und die sichern die Geräte sehr hoch ab. Das einzige Problem, das entstehen kann, ist, wenn du beide Grafikkarten an eine 12V Rail hängst


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass dein P10 850 Watt zu schwach ist. Das Ding kommt von Seasonic und die sichern die Geräte sehr hoch ab. Das einzige Problem, das entstehen kann, ist, wenn du beide Grafikkarten an eine 12V Rail hängst



Habe die beiden Grafikkarten jeweils an PCIe 1 und PCIe 2 angeschlossen.
http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/2186/09.JPG
Sollte ja eigentlich passen.

Ich lese mir gerade Testberichte vom Antec High Current Pro HCP-1300 Platinum, 1300W durch. Scheint ja ein gutes Netzteil zu sein. Bei Newegg schreiben einige, dass ihr Netzteil nach wenigen Tagen bis Wochen kaputt gegangen ist. Ist jetzt natürlich schwer zu sagen, wie viele das wirklich sind, da hauptsächlich Leute einen Bericht schreiben, bei denen das Netzteil kaputt wird.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Habe die beiden Grafikkarten jeweils an PCIe 1 und PCIe 2 angeschlossen.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/2186/09.JPG
> Sollte ja eigentlich passen.



Soweit ich weiß, sind PCIe 1 und 2 die selbe Rail, genau wie 3 und 4, also solltest du vielleicht eine an PCIe 1 und die andere an PCIe 3 hängen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Habe die beiden Grafikkarten jeweils an PCIe 1 und PCIe 2 angeschlossen.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/2186/09.JPG
> Sollte ja eigentlich passen.



Nein, damit hängen beide an einer Rail, siehe S.54: http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn203/bn203_mn_de.pdf

Dü müsstest die Karten an PCIe 1&3 (bzw 2&3/1&4) anschließen


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> @ Soulsnap: Wieso soll das Corsair schlecht sein? Ist nicht umsonst bei den meisten Test/Reviews als Top-Netzteil bewertet.



Das liegt daran, dass die meisten Tester keine Ahnung haben. 

Kauf dir lieber eins von Seasonic oder Cooler Master [V Serie]. Die sind auch voll Modular.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Habe die beiden Grafikkarten jeweils an PCIe 1 und PCIe 2 angeschlossen.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/2186/09.JPG
> Sollte ja eigentlich passen.



Das ist genau falsch angeschlossen. 
Du musst die Grafikkarte an Slot 1 und 3 oder 2 und 4 anschließen.
Am Besten an 1 und 4.
Kein Wunder, dass das Netzteil abschaltet, wenn du beide Karten an einer Rail dran hast.


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ich stecke schnell um und hoffe auf das beste! Danke bis jetzt für die Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Mach das mal.
Also Slot 1 und 4 nutzen.
Du hast pro Kabel ja 2x 8 Pin PCIe dran.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Felxtronics als Fertiger der AX Reihe



Sry Soul, dass ich dir mal kurz dazwischenfunken muss. Flextronics ist Fertiger der AX"i" Reihe ... Die AX Reihe übernimmt ausschließlich SeaSonic


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ich kann nur  Slot 1 und 3 verwenden, da für Slot 4 Die Kabel zu kurz sind. 

Funktioniert trozdem nicht. Sobald ich mehr als 850W auf meinem Wattmeter lese, stürzt der PC ab und startet sich neu.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Dann liegt ein Problem vor.
Ich kann mit dem Netzteil problemlos 4 Grafikkarten betreiben.
Das Teil schaltet erst bei 1200 Watt ab.
Eventuell das Netzteil mal tauschen.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Sry Soul, dass ich dir mal kurz dazwischenfunken muss. Flextronics ist Fertiger der AX"i" Reihe ... Die AX Reihe übernimmt ausschließlich SeaSonic



Jo, ich hab das i unterschlagen, allerdings fragte er ja auch nach den AXi^^

Btw, Seasonic fertigt AX850, AX650 und AX750, das AX1200 wird jedoch von Flextronics gefertigt.
So Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der HX Reihe, alles unterhalb des HX750 kommt von SeaSonic, alles drüber von CWT


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann liegt ein Problem vor.
> Ich kann mit dem Netzteil problemlos 4 Grafikkarten betreiben.
> Das Teil schaltet erst bei 1200 Watt ab.
> Eventuell das Netzteil mal tauschen.



Also muss ein neues Netzteil her, da ich beim alten keine Garantie mehr habe.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Also muss ein neues Netzteil her, da ich beim alten keine Garantie mehr habe.



Das Dark Power Pro 10 hat doch 5 Jahre Garantie und so lang ist das Teil noch nicht mal auf dem Markt


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Also muss ein neues Netzteil her, da ich beim alten keine Garantie mehr habe.



Wieso hast du keine Garantie mehr?
Gebraucht gekauft?


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Er hat die Kabel gesleevet. Inklusive 24+4 Pol ATX 

Nix mehr Garantie


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Btw, Seasonic fertigt AX850, AX650 und AX750, das AX1200 wird jedoch von Flextronics gefertigt.
> So Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der HX Reihe, alles unterhalb des HX750 kommt von SeaSonic, alles drüber von CWT



Okay krass ... Das wusste ich noch nicht ... Thx für die Info 

BTW: Die Hochwatt Geräte lassen sie bei Flextronics oder CWT Fertigen ...  Bescheuert


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Er hat die Kabel gesleevet. Inklusive 24+4 Pol ATX
> 
> Nix mehr Garantie



 Dann wird ein neues NT fällig


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Er hat die Kabel gesleevet. Inklusive 24+4 Pol ATX
> 
> Nix mehr Garantie



OK. Dann wissen wir auch, wieso es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich einen Fehler beim sleeven gemacht habe. Und wenn doch, habe ich daraus gelernt 

Deshalb will ich jetzt ein vollmodulares Netzteil. 

Ich kann mich aber einfach nicht mit dem Antec anfreunden. Die CoolerMaster V Serie bzw. SeaSonic Platinum Serie gefällt mir wesentlich besser und soll auch leiser sein


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Vergiss die Platinum Serie. Die ist technisch schon wieder veraltet.
Die Cooler Master V Serie basiert auf der neuen Plattform von Seasonic.


----------



## Pu244 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich einen Fehler beim sleeven gemacht habe. Und wenn doch, habe ich daraus gelernt



Das Problem ist das einige Hersteller die Garantie grundsätzlich verweigern wenn etwas daran verändert wurde und da der ATX Stecker gesleeved wurde kennen die da wohl kein Pardon (fragen kostet allerdings dennoch nichts). Bei unter 6 Monaten könntest du dich noch mit dem Händler um die Gewährleistung prügeln.


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Das Netzteil ist in wenigen Wochen 2 Jahre alt. Ich kann es ja noch immer für einen zweiten PC verwenden, welcher nicht so leistungstark ist als dieser. 

Damit wäre der Thread wohl abgeschlossen. 

Wenn sich jemand mit GPU crashes auskennt, könnte mir ja hier helfen, wäre um jede Hilfe froh: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ocken-und-nvidia-treiber-abstuerze-hilfe.html


----------



## Pu244 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist in wenigen Wochen 2 Jahre alt. Ich kann es ja noch immer für einen zweiten PC verwenden, welcher nicht so leistungstark ist als dieser.



Wenn wirklich ein Defekt vorliegt eher nicht, es sei denn du weißt worum es sich handelt. Ich würde in jedem Fall die Hotline kontaktieren.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Solange du dein BQ-Gerät an sich nicht aufgeschraubt hast, hast du immer noch die Garantie, egal ob gesleeved oder nicht.


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Zum Sleeven des 24-Pin Kabels muss man das Netzteil aufschrauben.

Okay, dann werde ich es mal versuchen, die Hotline zu kontaktieren, mal sehen, ob ich erfolg habe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Zum Sleeven des 24-Pin Kabels muss man das Netzteil aufschrauben.
> 
> Okay, dann werde ich es mal versuchen, die Hotline zu kontaktieren, mal sehen, ob ich erfolg habe






Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Solange du dein BQ-Gerät an sich nicht  aufgeschraubt hast, hast du immer noch die Garantie, egal ob gesleeved  oder nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Bezüglich Triple/Quad-SLI/Crossfire: Dir ist bewusst, das der zu erwartende Leistungszuwachs in keinem Verhältnis zum Materialeinsatz steht?


----------



## PopoX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ja sicher ist mir das bewusst!
Es sieht einfach gut aus, mit der Wasserkühlung und nachdem im Sommer von Asus ein 4K Monitor mit G-Sync rauskommt, werde ich die notwendige Hardware dafür kaufen müssen, um z.B. ARMA III darauf zocken zu können.


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Wenn es Dir um die Optik geht, bau doch 2 Dummies ein . Die MR werden Dir ein (gefühlt) langsameres Spielerlebnis bieten als mit nur einer respektive 2 Karten.... Aber gut, deine Sache. Mach und berichte wenn das System steht.


----------



## Pu244 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir um die Optik geht, bau doch 2 Dummies ein . Die MR werden Dir ein (gefühlt) langsameres Spielerlebnis bieten als mit nur einer respektive 2 Karten.... Aber gut, deine Sache. Mach und berichte wenn das System steht.



Das wiederum ist Quatsch, Microruckler hin oder her, je mehr Karten umso besser. Zwar kommt es auf eine gute Treiberunterstützung an (und da gab es in der Vergangenheit Probleme) aber zu behaupten das es garnichts bringt ist Käse. Natürlich sollte man wenn möglich auf eine schnellere Single GPU Karte setzen, irgendwann ist dort dann jedoch Schluss und dann hilft nurnoch die Brechstange.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist Quatsch, Microruckler hin oder her, je mehr Karten umso besser.



Sag das mal dem Inputlag. Mit 3-4 Karten steuert sich die Maus wie ein Hovercraft


----------



## Atent123 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Ja sicher ist mir das bewusst!
> Es sieht einfach gut aus, mit der Wasserkühlung und nachdem im Sommer von Asus ein 4K Monitor mit G-Sync rauskommt, werde ich die notwendige Hardware dafür kaufen müssen, um z.B. ARMA III darauf zocken zu können.



Wen du das eh erst im Sommer machen willst würde ich die eine Titan verkaufen und die andere (wen innerhalb von 14 Tagen) zurückgeben und mir zwei 390x Karten holen.
Eine von denen könnte ohne Probleme schneller sein als deine beiden Titanen zusammen und als Monitor kannst du dir dann 4k Freesync holen.


----------



## eXquisite (5. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



> Das Ergebnis: solange man hochqualitative Netzeile nimmt, gibts fast keinen Unterschied!


Es gibt gar keinen Unterschied - bis zu einem Fehlerfall. Dann ist der Unterschied zwischen Brand und Abschalten doch gewaltig!

Corsair kannste abgesehen vom CS und AX non i in die Tonne treten, EVGA kann man das 1KW P2 kaufen weils n Leadex ist aber die anderen sind auch nicht so pralle und wirklich geil ist das Teil auch wieder nicht.
Die aktuell modernsten Geräte die du kaufen kannst sind das DELTA Teil von Antec - HCP und das FSP Aurum PT.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Na ja , das Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 2000W ATX 2.3 (SF-2000F14HP(BK)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sollte für Quad-SLI/Crossfire auf alle Fälle reichen ....


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Na ja , das Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 2000W ATX 2.3 (SF-2000F14HP(BK)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sollte für Quad-SLI/Crossfire auf alle Fälle reichen ....



166A auf einer Rail 

Ich denke das Netzteil ist eher was für Overclocker und für Testaufbauten ...


----------



## PopoX (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Muss mal sehen welches es wird. Das Corsair AX1500i würde mir gut gefallen und es hat bit ca. 600W einen zero FPM Fanmode. Hat aber einen Digitalen Controller, ist das schlimm?

Das EVGA 1200 P2 gefällt mir auch, 1200W reichen mir leicht, hat auch einen Zero RPM Fanmode und kostet nur 220€. Ist aber single Rail.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Muss mal sehen welches es wird. Das Corsair AX1500i würde mir gut gefallen und es hat bit ca. 600W einen zero FPM Fanmode. Hat aber einen Digitalen Controller, ist das schlimm?



Der Zero-Fan-Mode ist schlimm, da die Caps unnötig gekocht werden -> kürzere Lebensdauer und meistens nur eine Kaschierung eines lauten Lüfters (Einstellung), auch wenn das bei diesem Corsair nicht zutrifft


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Muss mal sehen welches es wird. Das Corsair AX1500i würde mir gut gefallen und es hat bit ca. 600W einen zero FPM Fanmode.



Der Semi Passive Modus ist eigentlich kein Feature sondern eher schlecht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Muss mal sehen welches es wird. Das Corsair AX1500i würde mir gut gefallen und es hat bit ca. 600W einen zero FPM Fanmode.



Also wenn ich mir dieses Video anschaue, dann muss ich ehrlich sagen Hut ab ... Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.

Wenn ich dazu noch lese,


			
				tomshardware schrieb:
			
		

> Das AX1500i lässt Corsair bei Flextronics bauen, einem aus dem Serverbereich bekannten Hersteller. Angesichts der Leistungsklasse sicher keine schlechte Entscheidung. Zumal das Corsair-Flaggschiff zahlreiche Monitoring-Funktionen bietet, die im Endkundensegment absolut einzigartig sind. Fast einzigartig ist auch die Qualität der Lötarbeiten, hier findet man selbst mit der Lupe keine Nachlässigkeiten. Im Gegensatz zu den übrigen Testkandidaten verbaut Corsair bzw. Flextronics nicht nur Komponenten von einzelnen Herstellern, sondern präsentiert eine recht bunte Mischung. Primärseitig stammen die Kondensatoren von Nippon Chemi-Con, auf den sekundären Elkos prangen die Logos von Chemi-Con, Nichicon und Rubycon. Die Polymer-Kondensatoren steuern CapXon und G-Luxon bei – zwar nicht gerade High-End-Produzenten, aber da machen wir uns im Falle von Polymer-Kondensatoren weniger Gedanken


muss ich wirklich in Frage stellen, ob diese Netzteile doch gar nicht so schlecht sind, wie sie manchmal hingestellt werden.
Wenn Flextronics im Serverbereich baut und dort auch bekannt ist, dann kann man diese Netzteile doch bedenkenlos kaufen ... Oder etwa nicht ???

Wenn gute Kondensatoren verbaut wurden, dann werden die doch auch mit der Wärme klar kommen. Wenn der Hersteller 7 Jahre Garantie gibt, dann werden die sich sicherlich was dabei gedacht haben.
Ich will das jetzt nicht alles schön reden, aber manche Sachen halte ich für ein wenig überzogen.
Hersteller die für den Serverbereich bauen, die werden schon wissen wie man ein langlebiges Netzteil baut ... So jedenfalls meine Theorie


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Hersteller die für den Serverbereich bauen, die werden schon wissen wie man ein langlebiges Netzteil baut ... So jedenfalls meine Theorie



Siehe Delta (Antec HCP) 

Das AX1500i ist eigentlich auch hervorragend, wenn man nicht versucht hätte den Digitalpart da mit reinzuprügeln und es Standardmäßig auf Multirail läuft.
Mal ganz ab davon, dass niemand ein 1500W Gerät für einen Alltags-PC braucht


----------



## PopoX (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Das mit dem 1500W ist so ne Sache. Brauchen werde ich maximal 1200W in ca. zwei Jahren, wenn ich mir 3-Way SLI zulege. Zudem werden die Grafikkarten immer sparsamer.

Deshalb würde ich ja das Corsair AX1200i oder das EVGA 1200 P2 bevorzugen. Sind billiger und 1200W reichen leicht.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Mit einem 3/4-Way-SLI/CF fällt zocken aber Flach, da der Inputlag stark steigt und die Maus sich steuert wie ein Hovercraft 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle bei zwei Karten bleiben und dafür das Antec HCP 850 oder BQ DPP10 750W nehmen


----------



## PopoX (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Wenn mein System aktuell leicht 915W (93% Wirkungsgrad: 850W) benötigt, wede ich mir kein 750W Netzteil hohlen. Und das BQ ist nicht Vollmodular, daher würde ich wieder die Garantie verfallen.

Die Marke Antec kenn ich nicht gut. Habe noch nie etwas von denen verwendet. Die Qualität soll ja gut sein (abgesehen vom Aussehen), trozem habe ich immer wieder gelesen, dass manche davon nach wenigen Tage kaputt gegangen sind.


----------



## Soulsnap (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Das mit dem 1500W ist so ne Sache. Brauchen werde ich maximal 1200W in ca. zwei Jahren, wenn ich mir 3-Way SLI zulege. Zudem werden die Grafikkarten immer sparsamer.
> 
> Deshalb würde ich ja das Corsair AX1200i oder das EVGA 1200 P2 bevorzugen. Sind billiger und 1200W reichen leicht.



Zum Corsair nochmal: Digitaler Signalprozessor: Bullshit
Zum EVGA nochmal: 100A 12V Schweissgerät


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Wenn mein System aktuell leicht 915W (93% Wirkungsgrad: 850W) benötigt, wede ich mir kein 750W Netzteil hohlen. Und das BQ ist nicht Vollmodular, daher würde ich wieder die Garantie verfallen.
> 
> Die Marke Antec kenn ich nicht gut. Habe noch nie etwas von denen verwendet. Die Qualität soll ja gut sein (abgesehen vom Aussehen), trozem habe ich immer wieder gelesen, dass manche davon nach wenigen Tage kaputt gegangen sind.



Schlucken die Titans echt so viel?! 
Ein System aus i7 5960X @4.1 GHz und zwei GTX 980 @1.5 GHz (Alles @WaKü) ziehen unter Spielelast max. 500W und unter Prime95+FurMark etwas über 600W (Rechner von IncredibleAlk)
Also entweder schlucken die Titans extrem viel oder dein Messgerät zeigt extrem ungenau Werte an. Welche Gerät nutzt du denn?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Die Marke Antec kenn ich nicht gut. Habe noch nie etwas von denen verwendet. Die Qualität soll ja gut sein (abgesehen vom Aussehen), trozem habe ich immer wieder gelesen, dass manche davon nach wenigen Tage kaputt gegangen sind.



Delta, LiteOn, SeaSonic, FSP ... Alles Hersteller wo du es gerne mal drauf an kommen lassen kannst  Schwarze Schafe hast du überall dabei. Das ist leider in Massenproduktion so. Es ist nicht alles zu 100%. Die Chance was defektes zu erhalten ist bei solch teuren Geräten aber eher gering ...

Ich hatte mit meinem SeaSonic G-550 PCGH leider auch pech ... Nach 4 oder 5 Monaten iss mir ein Solid Cap explodiert .. Herr Gott das passiert. Der GarantieSupport dieser Geräte ist aber erstklassig. Also mach dir daher keine Sorgen.
Das Antec HCP-850 ist Technisch schon mit das beste was du für den Heimbereich haben kannst. Außerdem ist es von Delta, von der Seite her mach dir da keine Platte


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das Antec HCP-850 ist Technisch schon mit das beste was du für den Heimbereich haben kannst. Außerdem ist es von Delta, von der Seite her mach dir da keine Platte



Delta kann Netzteile aber keine Lüfter. Die Lüfter von denen haben ne Serienstreuung einer abgesägten Schrotflinte 
Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Firmen die ihre Mainstream-Netzteile von LiteOn fertigen lassen? Kenn von denen bisher nur OEM- und Servernetzteile


----------



## PopoX (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

@FrozenPie: Den Prozessor habe ich auf 4,4GHz getaktet. Ich kanns dir leider nicht zeigen, weiß nicht, wie man den Stromverbrauch einer GPU sehen kann. Wenn du ein Tool sagst, womit man das kann, stell ich einen Screenshot rein.

@Soulsnap: Wieso verfluchst du Singlerailnetzteile so? In der letzten PCGH Ausgabe wurden die beiden Arten als fast gleichwertig angesehen. Außerdem werden Singlerailnetzteile haupstächlich nur in Deutschland/Österreich verflucht. Überall anders auf der Welt verwendet man sie doch auch. Was den Digitalen Signalprozessor angeht, der soll ja eigentlich gut sein, da das Netzeil fast keine Ripplespannung hat. Corsair Link finde ich aber für einen Schwachsinn.


----------



## Soulsnap (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

In der letzten Ausgabe wurde getestet wie sie funktionieren. So lange sie funktionieren ist alles ok. Sobald was passiert zeigt sich erst was Singlerail für ein Scheiss ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s7mkGDzqms


----------



## Multithread (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> @Soulsnap: Wieso verfluchst du Singlerailnetzteile so? In der letzten PCGH Ausgabe wurden die beiden Arten als fast gleichwertig angesehen. Außerdem werden Singlerailnetzteile haupstächlich nur in Deutschland/Österreich verflucht. Überall anders auf der Welt verwendet man sie doch auch. Was den Digitalen Signalprozessor angeht, der soll ja eigentlich gut sein, da das Netzeil fast keine Ripplespannung hat. Corsair Link finde ich aber für einen Schwachsinn.


Es hat es doch ganz verständlich ausgedrückt: Mit 100A schweist er dir 10mm Bleche. Jetzt stell dir vor was passiert wenn du sowas mal im Rechner hast.
Dann erkennst du vielleicht wieso einige diese dinger so sehr 'verfluchen'.

Im Falle eines Deffektes hast du bei den grossen Single rail mit hoher wahrscheindlichkeit einfach sämtliche Komponenten bis hin zu den Festplatten zerstört. Und dann reicht es sogar noch für ein kleines Feuer im Rechner, was zumindest bei Blech/Alu Gehäusen nicht so Problematisch ist, bei Plastikbombern aber umsomehr.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> @FrozenPie: Den Prozessor habe ich auf 4,4GHz getaktet. Ich kanns dir leider nicht zeigen, weiß nicht, wie man den Stromverbrauch einer GPU sehen kann. Wenn du ein Tool sagst, womit man das kann, stell ich einen Screenshot rein.



Du brauchst einfach ein gutes Messgerät welches du zwischen Steckdose und Rechner klemmst (Bildschirm und Peripherie sollten nicht mitgemessen werden). Dort ließt du den Wert ab.
Eine Software kann sowas nicht, genau so wenig wie die Spannung auf den einzelnen Rails anzeigen. Dafür bräuchte man ein Multimeter mit dem man direkt an den Kabeln misst


----------



## Soulsnap (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Oder mal anders. Corsair HX: http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/9/9e/9e246cc6_vbattach138045.jpeg

Singlerail: Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Und nochmal Singlerail: http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/5512340/1024/Anonymous/Card2.jpg

Brauchts noch mehr?


----------



## PopoX (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

@FrozenPie: Die 915 Watt wurden mit Wattmeter gemessen, welches man zweischen PC und Steckdose gibt.

@ Soulsnap: Nö es braucht nicht mehr. Solange das Ding funktionert ist alles in Ordung, aber sobald z.B. Das Mainboard einen Kurzschluss macht, geht die ganze Leistung auf dieses und zerstört es. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden? 

Wegen dem Corsair HX: Wenn ich eines will, dann das AXi. Die sollen ja laut einigen hier gut sein. Oder eben das Antec. Muss ich mir noch überlegen


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

915W sind trotzdem sehr unrealistisch bei deiner Konfig. Da müsste eine Titan ca. 350W ziehen und der Prozzi nochmal mit 150W reinhauen, dann bleiben 65W für den Rest. Die Zahlen sind umso unrealistischer, da du, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, eine Wasserkühlung einsetzt, wodurch der Gesamtverbrauch, aufgrund der niedrigeren Temperaturen, eigenelich sinken sollte


----------



## PopoX (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Wenn ich alle meine Daten beim BeQuiet Netzteil Configurator eingebe, kommt dieser auf 922Watt(übertaktet) und 827 (@stock). Daher glaube ich dem Ganzen schon.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Wenn ich alle meine Daten beim BeQuiet Netzteil Configurator eingebe, kommt dieser auf 922Watt(übertaktet) und 827 (@stock). Daher glaube ich dem Ganzen schon.



Die Konfiguratoren hauen immer zu viel raus 
Alles @Stock dürfte bei dir ca. so um die 500W-550W rauskommen, aber niemals 827W 

Irgendwas läuft beim messen schief. Welches Messgerät nutzt du?


----------



## PopoX (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ich habe mir das gekauft:
Brennenstuhl Primera Line EnergiemessgerÃ?t PM 231 E 1506600: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Ich habe es aber auch mit einem Messgerät eines Freundes probiert, bringt auch das selbe raus.

Nvidia GPU Boost 2.0 übertaktet doch die Grafikkarte, wenn man mehr Leistung braucht, diese aber noch nicht heiß ist. Könnte es das sein, weshalb ich 850W brauche?


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

9€ Energiemessgerät 
Gute Geräte gehen ab 20-30€ los, die 10€-Teile taugen nix 

Auf die Titan können max. 1.21V (mit Bios-Mod) gegeben werden, da kann die keine 350-400W ziehen


----------



## Soulsnap (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das gekauft:
> Brennenstuhl Primera Line EnergiemessgerÃ?t PM 231 E 1506600: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> Ich habe es aber auch mit einem Messgerät eines Freundes probiert, bringt auch das selbe raus.
> ...



Das Messgerät ist schonmal eher als "Spielzeug" anzusehen

So lange du das Power target nicht erhöht hast, taktet die Karte auch nur so hoch das sie ihr TDP Limit einhält und das sind 250W. Ich glaub also kaum das dein Restliches System sich über 300W nimmt.^^


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> 9€ Energiemessgerät
> Gute Geräte gehen ab 20-30€ los, die 10€-Teile taugen nix



Das Ding iss Okay 



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Das Messgerät ist schonmal eher als "Spielzeug" anzusehen



Spielzeug ???

Da sag dieser Test aber was anderes


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

@Snake
Gibt's bei dem Teil auch ne Serienstreuung? Denn 900W kommen vorne und hinten nicht hin


----------



## Multithread (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Wenn ich alle meine Daten beim BeQuiet Netzteil Configurator eingebe, kommt dieser auf 922Watt(übertaktet) und 827 (@stock). Daher glaube ich dem Ganzen schon.


Probiers mal mit DEM, der sollte ziemlich realistische Werte von sich geben, ansonsten wird das gefixt

900Watt, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Ich hab selber kein Stromsparendes System, komme aber auf nur 650 Watt, MIT allen E/A Geräten.


----------



## PopoX (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Wenn zwei Messgeräte ein ähnliches Ergebnis liefern, dann wird das wohl stimmen.
Wenn man von 915Watt den Wirkungsgrad (zwischen 89 - 93%) abzieht kommt man auf <850Watt. Das sollte mein Netzteil wohl schaffen.

Grafikkarten benötigen 2x 250 Watt
CPU = 180 Watt @ 4,4GHz
keine Ahung was 8 DDR3 RAM @1866MHz brauchen
15 Lüfter und zwei D5 pumpen
eine SSD zwei HDDs
Aquacomputer Aquaero 6
Soundkarte, Logitech G19
Dürfte glaube ich alles sein, was so drann hängt

PSU Calculator bringt 750 Watt heraus. Davon bin ich nicht weit weg. Wenn man mit Wirkungsgrad 0,89 rechnet


----------



## FrozenPie (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> CPU = 180 Watt @ 4,4GHz



Auf welcher Voltzahl lässt du den denn laufen, dass der so viel söffelt? 
Unter Wasser sollte der nochmal weniger verbrauchen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Auf welcher Voltzahl lässt du den denn laufen, dass der so viel söffelt?
> Unter Wasser sollte der nochmal weniger verbrauchen.


Das habe ich mich eben auch gefragt 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft:
Hör auf mit den Corsair Schweißbrennern wenn dir dein PC lieb und heilig ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Snake
> Gibt's bei dem Teil auch ne Serienstreuung? Denn 900W kommen vorne und hinten nicht hin



Naja, Brennenstuhl ist eigentlich ganz gut ... Ich nutze ebenfalls das Primeraline und bin recht zufrieden damit. Ob das nun wirklich zu 100% stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen. CB sagt recht genau


----------



## Multithread (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> PSU Calculator bringt 750 Watt heraus. Davon bin ich nicht weit weg. Wenn man mit Wirkungsgrad 0,89 rechnet


Ok, wenn ich mir die anzahl Lüfter, pumpen und co. anschaue, wundert mich dr verbrauch auch weniger. Da dürften an die 100 Watt alleine dafür drauf gehen.
Und was der PSU Calculator sagt, stimmt meistens auch, das wird hier hoffentlich kaum einer bestreiten wollen

Ich glaube dir und würde dir für ein Quad SLI zum berAntec 1200 Raten.


----------



## Pu244 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Bei Quad SLI würde ich eher das Antec HCP Platinum 1300 nehmen oder mir eventuell sogar überlegen auf ein gutes 1500W Netzteil zu setzen. Richtig schwierig wird es wenn ein wechsel auf AMD nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dann könnten allein die Karten (4x R9-380X) wohl schonmal 1200W brauchen, mit Restsystem und Reserven ist man dann tatsächlich bei dem 2000W Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Du weißt also schon, was AMD Karten brauchen werden?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Richtig schwierig wird es wenn ein wechsel auf AMD nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dann könnten allein die Karten (4x R9-380X) wohl schonmal 1200W brauchen,



Woher weißt du was die Karten an Strom brauchen werden


----------



## Pu244 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du weißt also schon, was AMD Karten brauchen werden?



Nachdem was so rumgeistert wird AMD wohl wie seit der HD 4870 wieder einen Zacken beim Stromverbrauch gegenüber ihrer alten Generation drauflegen. Da sie es wohl auch mit ihrer neuen Architektur es nicht schaffen werden Nvidia ungespitzt in den Boden zu rammen ist das mehr als realistisch. Da sie und ihre Partner es geschafft haben die R9-290X gut zu kühlen kann man wohl jetzt schon sagen das um die 300W Realverbrauch mit etwas OC mehr als nur realistisch sind.


----------



## PopoX (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich eben auch gefragt
> 
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft:
> Hör auf mit den Corsair Schweißbrennern wenn dir dein PC lieb und heilig ist.



Wieso soll Corsair ein Schweißbrenner sein. Es ist ein Multirailnetzteil und die Axi sollen gute Qualität haben.

Es wird ein 3 Way SLI/Crossfire. Daher sollte das Antec 1300W reichen, auch wenn es hässlich ist...


----------



## Legacyy (6. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Es ist technisch SingleRail.
1300W ist völliger Schwachsinn, selbst mit 3 Karten wirst du keine 800W brauchen. Da reicht die 850W Version mehr als aus.


----------



## Atent123 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

550 Watt DPP10 reichen für 2x 980 und einen 5960x + OC mal so um mal wieder von den Mondwattzahlen runter zu kommen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Nicht mit OC  Dem Teil schieße ich das Licht aus mit der Config


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. März 2015)

*Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Nicht mit OC  Dem Teil schieße ich das Licht aus mit der Config



Doch, reicht eben schon 
Kannst gerne IncredibleAlk fragen, der betreibt sein System mit einem 650-Watt P10 (das 650 Watt-Gerät schaltet zum selben Zeitpunkt wie das 550-Watt Gerät ab).


----------



## eXquisite (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



> Nicht mit OC  Dem Teil schieße ich das Licht aus mit der Config


Ich hatte zwei GTX 280 samt FX 9590 in einem Rechner und kam nicht über 500 Watt  an der Dose, als NT kam das Corsair aus meinem Review zum Einsatz also zeig mir mal wie du 550 Watt mit ner Intel CPU und zwei neueren Geforce Karten schaffst.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Nicht mit OC  Dem Teil schieße ich das Licht aus mit der Config



Das P10 kannst du nicht mit anderen Netzteilen vergleichen. Das Teil hat eine Menge Reserve.


----------



## PopoX (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Sorry dass ich gestern nicht geschieben habe. War beschäftigt mit der Netzteilsuche, Testberichte durchlesen,...

Dabei sind noch Fragen aufgekommen:

Das Antec Netzteil liefert 50A pro Rail. Bei den Test den Soulsnap bei Kommentar #66 verlinkt hat, flossen 58A Strom durch den Stecker. Heißt das, dass das Antec auch Stecker durchbrennen könnte?
Nochmals zum Single vs. Multirail Krieg: Egal wo mann ließt, jeder sagt, dass es egal ist. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso man diese so verflucht. Welches Haus ist schon wegen eines kaputten Netzeils abgebrannt. Es ist ja nicht so, als wären die Netzteile die Ich vorgeschlagen habe billig NTs.


----------



## eXquisite (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



> Das Antec Netzteil liefert 50A pro Rail. Bei den Test den Soulsnap bei Kommentar #66 verlinkt hat, flossen 58A Strom durch den Stecker. Heißt das, dass das Antec auch Stecker durchbrennen könnte?


Ja. Anders ist das aber bei diesen Wattzahlen auch garnicht realisierbar.



> Nochmals zum Single vs. Multirail Krieg: Egal wo mann ließt, jeder sagt, dass es egal ist.


Egal wo du in Amerika ließt. In jedem anderen Forum auf jeder anderen Sprache ist es nicht egal und warum? Weil Amerikaner Amerikaner sind.



> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso man diese so verflucht. Welches Haus ist schon wegen eines kaputten Netzeils abgebrannt.


Wahrscheinlich sehr viele, nur wie oft wird ein Brand auf das Netzteil zurück geführt? In der Schadensursache steht dann einfach nur das der PC Schuld war und das ist ziemlich oft der Fall.
Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail Sieht lecker aus oder?



> Es ist ja nicht so, als wären die Netzteile die Ich vorgeschlagen habe billig NTs.


Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun... Schau doch mal was du für ein AX 1500i zahlst und trotzdem ist das Teil nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Wo liest man und wer sagt es ist egal?


----------



## PopoX (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ein paar Quelle zu den Singel vs. Multirail:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC-ImSeYn2A
Single vs. Multiple +12V rails: The splitting of the +12V rail - jonnyGURU Forums
Eine oder mehrere 12-Volt-Schienen - Computer-Netzteile: Die Grundlagen verständlich erklärt


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Linus hat keine Ahnung und laber nur Müll. Außerdem Corsair Fanboy.
JonnyGuru = Corsair. Die schreiben nix schlechtes über ihre SingleRail Modelle.
Und der Igor ist mal wieder viel zu freundlich.

Mal ein paar Llnks
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-im-heft-single-rail-netzteile-empfohlen.html
jonnyGURU Forums - View Single Post - Cooler Master V700 700W Power Supply Review
Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=774922.0
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18567990
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3HqqPOS_M
[url]https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=10933.0
[/URL]


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Jonny Guru kannst du inzwischen vergessen. Die sind von Corsair gekauft und labern nur noch Wattewölkchen.


----------



## eXquisite (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC-ImSeYn2A


Amerikaner, das Video ist so lächerlich. Ups, ist doch ein Kandier aber wenn man How i met your Mother gesehen hat sollte man wissen was von denen zu halten ist 

In dem Jonny Guru Artikel steht doch exakt das drin was wir predigen:


> So why do they do they split up +12V rails??
> 
> Safety


Und in dem Tomshardware auch: 


> Daraus ergibt sich auch der Hauptvorteil eines Multi-Rail-Netzteils: Tritt tatsächlich einmal auf einer 12-Volt-Schiene ein Kurzschluss auf, greift die Sicherung schon bei einer verhältnismäßig geringen Stromstärke und verhindert wahrscheinlich größere Schäden am Netzteil oder den PC-Komponenten. Bei nur einer 12-Volt-Schiene – erst recht bei sehr leistungsfähigen Netzteilen – kann die Sicherung auf bis zu 100 Ampere und mehr ausgelegt sein. Bis die auslöst, ist wahrscheinlich schon etwas im Netzteil oder PC abgeraucht



Und wenn das selbst in einem amerikanischen Artikel auf einer amerikanischen Seite steht, heißt das, das selbst die Amerikaner begriffen haben das Multirail wichtig ist und wenn es schon so weit ist, dann darf man eigentlich nur noch MR Geräte kaufen.

Desweiteren sind die beiden ersten Artikel sowieso völlig irrelevant weil die da drüben ein komplett anderes Stromnetz haben.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Dabei sind noch Fragen aufgekommen:
> 
> Das Antec Netzteil liefert 50A pro Rail. Bei den Test den Soulsnap bei Kommentar #66 verlinkt hat, flossen 58A Strom durch den Stecker. Heißt das, dass das Antec auch Stecker durchbrennen könnte?
> Nochmals zum Single vs. Multirail Krieg: Egal wo mann ließt, jeder sagt, dass es egal ist. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso man diese so verflucht. Welches Haus ist schon wegen eines kaputten Netzeils abgebrannt. Es ist ja nicht so, als wären die Netzteile die Ich vorgeschlagen habe billig NTs.



Das Antec hat weit hochwertigere komponenten verbaut, damit es bei dem zu so einem Ergebnis kommt muss da schon einer dran rumfummeln^^

Zusätzlich würde das Antec abschalten bevor es so weit kommt, im Test ist ein Singlerail Gerät genutzt worden, welches erst viel später (oder wie im Test gar nicht) abschaltet.


----------



## PopoX (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Das einzige Netzteil das Multirail ist und gut sein soll ist ja dann das Antec. Habe ein wenig bei >1000W Platinum NTs auf Geizhals gesucht. Das einzige was ich noch gefunden habe ist das Enermax 1350W.
Enermax Platimax 1350W ATX 2.4 (EPM1350EWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Der Hersteller soll aber laut Soulsnap's Komment nicht gut sein, auch wenn es schöner ist, als das Antec und wenn ich die Marke kenne. Außerdem hat das Enermax 6 12V Rails mit nur 30A, was ja sicherer ist?!

Noch eine andere Frage: Die Originalkabel kann ich sleeven, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren?


----------



## Soulsnap (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Das einzige Netzteil das Multirail ist und gut sein soll ist ja dann das Antec. Habe ein wenig bei >1000W Platinum NTs auf Geizhals gesucht. Das einzige was ich noch gefunden habe ist das Enermax 1350W.
> Enermax Platimax 1350W ATX 2.4 (EPM1350EWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> Der Hersteller soll aber laut Soulsnap's Komment nicht gut sein, auch wenn es schöner ist, als das Antec und wenn ich die Marke kenne. Außerdem hat das Enermax 6 12V Rails mit nur 30A, was ja sicherer ist?!
> 
> Noch eine andere Frage: Die Originalkabel kann ich sleeven, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren?



Das Platimax wird bei CWT gefertigt, seitdem Enermax die Produktion komplett zu CWT ausgelagert hat mehren sich Berichte von brennenden NTs.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/336909-enermax-platimax-brennt.html

Nicht empfehlenswert.

Die Marke sagt nichts über die geräte aus.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage: Die Originalkabel kann ich sleeven, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren?



Kauf dir gesleevte Verlängerungen. Macht die Sache einfacher.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Aber ja, du kannst die Kabel ohne Garantieverlust sleeven.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir gesleevte Verlängerungen. Macht die Sache einfacher.



Die Garantie erlischt bei solchen Verlängerungen allerdings trotzdem (zumindest bei bequiet), zumal diese fertigen Verlängerungen meist nen anderen Querschnitt haben, was wieder kacke ist.

Ich würde da empfehlen welche bei Gozumods oder Moddingstylez zu kaufen:

ModdingStylez Premium Modding und Sleeving in Handarbeit!


----------



## PopoX (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ich muss wohl bei Gozumods oder Moddingstylez kaufen nachdem es MDPC-X nicht mehr gibt 

Moddingstylex habe ich noch nicht gekannt. Mal sehen ob die Samplex wie Gozumods verkaufen.

Also gibt es wirklich nur ein guten vollmodulare Mulitrailnetzteil auf dem Markt?

@Threshold: Gesleevte verlängerungen sind aber beim Netzteilausgang nicht gesleeved und das gefällt mir nicht^^
Ist mir egal ob es einfacher ist oder so. Schön muss es sein!


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Die Garantie erlischt bei solchen Verlängerungen allerdings trotzdem (zumindest bei bequiet), zumal diese fertigen Verlängerungen meist nen anderen Querschnitt haben, was wieder kacke ist.



Woher hast du das denn?


----------



## Soulsnap (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Aud dem Gespräch mit dem telefonischen Bequiet Support.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. März 2015)

*Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Wie wäre es mit CableMod?
Deren Sleeves sind sehr praktisch und sollen qualitativ auch sehr gut sein.
In ein paar Wochen bekomme ich welche zum testen, dann kann ich da genaueres drüber berichten.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Aud dem Gespräch mit dem telefonischen Bequiet Support.



Hast du ihn ausgelacht? 
Denn das ist nämlich Unsinn.
Natürlich kannst du gesleevte Verlängerungen nutzen, da du ja nichts am Netzteil änderst und damit hast du auch weiterhin Garantie.
Alles andere ist quatsch.


----------



## PopoX (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit CableMod?
> Deren Sleeves sind sehr praktisch und sollen qualitativ auch sehr gut sein.
> In ein paar Wochen bekomme ich welche zum testen, dann kann ich da genaueres drüber berichten.



CableMod baut nicht für Antec, leider :/

Wie ist eigentlich der Support von Antec?
So gut wie bei z.B. EVGA. Eine meiner Titans ist mitte 2014 kaputt gegangen und EVGA hat mir innerhalb von 4 Tagen eine neue geschickt.


----------



## eXquisite (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



> So gut wie bei z.B. EVGA. Eine meiner Titans ist mitte 2014 kaputt gegangen und EVGA hat mir innerhalb von 4 Tagen eine neue geschickt.


Keiner hat einen so guten Support wie EVGA, ich habe damals bei meiner GTX 960 trotz Kühlerumbau eine neue Karte bekommen.

Das Ding ist, EVGA ist auch dementsprechend teurer.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



eXquisite schrieb:


> ich habe damals bei meiner GTX 960 trotz Kühlerumbau eine neue Karte bekommen.



Was heisst trotz, EVGA erlaubt es ja auch ausdrücklich^^


----------



## PopoX (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Wie ist der Antec Support im Vergleich zum Support anderer NT Hersteller? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Der Antec-Support an sich ist klasse und kulant, leider sitzt der in Holland.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Wie ist der Antec Support im Vergleich zum Support anderer NT Hersteller? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?



Du musst das Netzteil nach Holland schicken, wie bei vielen anderen auch.


----------



## PopoX (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Okay das ist machbar. Dann werd ich mir dieses Ding jetzt bei Amazon bestellen, da es am billigsten ist.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Alles klar, super Wahl! 
Technisch kann dem, wie gesagt, aktuell nichts das Wasser reichen


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Alles klar. Dann auf jeden Fall Feedback in den Thread werfen, wir sind alle neugierig.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Das sind wir ... 13 Seiten sprechen für sich ... War´ne schwere Geburt


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Dabei hätte es auch so einfach sein können. 
Den Rechner wegwerfen und sich ein hübsches Mädchen suchen. 
Damit kann man besser spielen.


----------



## PopoX (21. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Kurzes Update und Fragen zum Netzteil.

Habe das Netzteil vor ca 10 Tagen bekommen und bin jetzt gerade dabei, die richtigen Sleevefarben zu suchen (schwarz, hell/dunkel grau, silber, weiß). Soll ja schön werden 
Außerdem sind die neuen Alliance Combs bei Gosumodz erst in ca. 1 Woche lieferbar, daher habe ich noch genügend Zeit.

Ich habe aber noch eine Frag: Wie viele Strom darf maximal über die Sata Stromversorgungskabel fließen? Ist es zu viel wenn ich an einem Sata Stromversorgungsport am Netzteil 5 HDDs, eine SSD und mein Aquaero 6 anschließe? Am Aquaero sind 15 Lüfter ( 12x eLoops, 2x BeQuiet Silent Wings 120 und ein Silent Wing 140) und 2 D5 Pumpen angeschlossen.

Danke für die Hilfe 

Ich werd mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen, wenn der PC fertig ist.


----------



## HisN (21. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Edit: Viel zu spät. Sorry.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



PopoX schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch eine Frag: Wie viele Strom darf maximal über die Sata Stromversorgungskabel fließen? Ist es zu viel wenn ich an einem Sata Stromversorgungsport am Netzteil 5 HDDs, eine SSD und mein Aquaero 6 anschließe? Am Aquaero sind 15 Lüfter ( 12x eLoops, 2x BeQuiet Silent Wings 120 und ein Silent Wing 140) und 2 D5 Pumpen angeschlossen.



Du nutzt dafür einen einzigen Sata Anschluss?
Wieso nutzt du nicht mehrere? Dein Netzteil sollte das doch bieten.



PopoX schrieb:


> Ich werd mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen, wenn der PC fertig ist.



Darauf freuen wir uns.


----------



## PopoX (21. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ja sicher bietet das Netzteil mehrer SATA Anschlüsse. Nur wenn ich einen verwende sind weniger Kabel im Gehäuse, was besser aussieht. 
Mein Plan wäre, das ich einen Netzteil Port für SATA verwende und daran alles oben genannte anschließe. Ich würde dazu ein paar SATA Stecker auf das Original Kabel drauf bauen. Diese:
http://www.gosumodz.com/sata-power-connectors/


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Normaler Weise ist das kein Problem. Die Kabel zu den Sata Ports sind ja immer gleich, egal wie viele Anschlüsse das Kabel nun bietet.
Von daher gilt wie immer ausprobieren.


----------



## PopoX (21. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Also brauch ich keine Angst haben, wenn an einem Netzteil Port für SATA ca. 100 Watt hängen?

Dann bin ich ja glücklich


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Das kann der Port ab.


----------



## xHaru (22. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Zum einen benötigst du kein 1200W NT, zum anderen sind die genannten Corsair Geräte Ziemlich "mies". Von den genannten also eher keines.
> 
> Eher dieses: Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Wenn dir Lüfterprobleme und sehr empfindliche Kabel, sowie Stecker, zusagen, dann nimm es. Für ein 2-Way SLI reicht auch n DPP 10 mit 750W.


----------



## PopoX (24. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

@xHaru: Ein DPP 750 reicht nicht für einen I7 3930k @4,5 hoffentlich bald 5,0GHz und 2 GTX Titan (bald übertaktet)! Sagt einem jeder PSU Calculator im Internet und mein Wattmeter.

Das Antec Lüfterprobleme hat, weiß ich, über empfindliche Kabel/Stecker, habe ich noch nichts gehört. Wie können Können Kabel/Stecker emfindlich sein?

Wie gesagt, ich will mir warscheinlich ein 3 Way SLI (vielleicht auch 2 Way) Ende dieses Jahres bauen. Auch wenn ich sie nicht verwenden werde, braucht eine Titan X übertaktet 300-400W. Ich glaube davon wird eine 980ti oder R9 390X nicht weit weg sein, wenn man diese Übertaktet, deshalb will ich ein großes Netzteil.

Außerdem will ich ein vollmodulates Netzteil (Garantie bei sleeving), wobei dieses das einzige ist, welches "gut" und multirail ist.


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Auch bei einem vollmodularem Netzteil verlörest Du die Garantie beim Sleeven. Kein Hersteller wird Dir das abgerauchte Netzteil ersetzen wenn Du an den Kabeln rumwurschtelst. Die 350-400W gelten für das Gesamtsystem, nicht nur für die Karte an sich.


----------



## Soulsnap (24. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Mit nem Modbios gelten die 350 - 400W nur für die Karte an sich^^


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Die Titan X mit Bios Mod und 1500MHz Takt zieht schon alleine 300 Watt. Unfassbar, was Maxwell für ein Schluckspecht ist. Und da regen sich immer alle über AMD auf.


----------



## PopoX (16. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Hallo nochmals 

Ich schulde euch noch die versprochenen Bilder. Habe letzten Samgstag noch das 24 pin Kabel gesleeved und dann noch LED Beleuchtung von DarkSide Modding (soll ja sehr gut sein) eingebaut.
Hier sind die Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mit dem Ergebnis vollkommen zufrieden. Aber mal sehen, wie lange ich es ohne PC bauen aushalte. Meist will ich nach spätestens 6 Monaten irgendetwas umbauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Schaut gut aus


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Hast Du mal nachgerechnet wieviel € Du inkl. Mods Du schon in dem Prachtstück versenkt hast?[emoji41]


----------



## Soulsnap (16. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Hast Du mal nachgerechnet wieviel € Du inkl. Mods Du schon in dem Prachtstück versenkt hast?[emoji41]



Genau diesen Fehler habe ich vor 2 Monaten gemacht weil ein Kumpel das wissen wollte. 
Als ich fertig war mit Rechnen bin ich erstmal kurz blass geworden^^
Hat 2 Monate gedauert, heute wieder schwach geworden und ein paar kleinigkeiten bestellt xD


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

8-Pack lässt grüßen, gell?![emoji3]


----------



## Amon (17. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Sind das Rohre?! Is ja mal cool.


----------



## Atent123 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Sieht geil aus.


----------



## PopoX (17. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Hast Du mal nachgerechnet wieviel € Du inkl. Mods Du schon in dem Prachtstück versenkt hast?[emoji41]



Viel zu viel. Das lustige daran: Ich habe erst seit 2 Jahren einen/diesen PC, da im alten Haus nicht wirlich Platz für einen war und habe wie alles was ich mache, völlig übertrieben. 
Vor 2 Jahren, da war ich 16 Jahre alt,  hat mir mein Lehrer in der Schule geholfen, den PC zu bauen. Davor spielte ich nur PS3 und auf einem Alienware M17X. 2 Jahre später kommt sowas dabei raus, nachdem ich jedes halbe Jahr irgendwas verändert habe.
Zuerst das Kabelmanagement vom Lehrer überarbeitet, dann gab es eine WaKü mit 900D, dann Hardtubing und eine Gebrauchte Titan (es war ein AquaComputer Kühler dabei, deshalb sind die Grakas unterschieldich) und jetzt neues Netzteil und WaKü mit zwei Kreisläufen. Hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach der Kabelmanagement überarbeitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit WaKü:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Hard Tubing:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder könnt ihr als kleiner bewei sehen, dass ich alles selbst gemacht habe.

Ich plane schon einen nächsten mini ITX PC mit eigenem Geäuse und vielleicht gibts dazu ein Tagebuch.

@Amon: Sind ganz normale HardTubing Rohre/Schläuche. Vorteil zu SoftTubing: es sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus und hält länger, da SoftTubing durch das Wasser eine hässliche Farbe bekommt.


----------



## PopoX (17. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für Titan  2 Way SLI*

Ich habe nochmals etwas vergessen. 

DANKE an alle, die mir dieses Netzteil empfohlen haben, oder einen anderen Beitrag geschrieben haben! 

Ihr werdet irgendwann und in irgendeiner Form von mir höhren.


----------

